# help with ID



## bioballs (May 15, 2003)




----------



## khuzhong (Apr 11, 2003)

S. Eigenmanni??


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

The tail is not really shown, and looks pretty beat up but if i had to hazard a guess....

The ever popular spilo cf


----------



## bioballs (May 15, 2003)

any chance that this is an irritan?? thats what it is being labeled as.


----------



## wrathofgeo (Aug 23, 2003)

kinda looks like an irritans to me...


----------



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

with that amount of red on it and it looks like it has a clear end to its tail fin from what you can see.
spilo cf
dixon


----------



## Noe (Aug 22, 2003)

I think it is a "SERRASALMUS MEDENII"


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

You have any information about where it was collected? And do you have some more shots, preferably full body (flank) shots?


----------



## wrathofgeo (Aug 23, 2003)

thats from riverwonders right?


----------



## LaZy (Jun 17, 2003)

YuP thats from RW and label as S. Eigenmanni


----------



## bioballs (May 15, 2003)

LaZy said:


> YuP thats from RW and label as S. Eigenmanni


 its actually labeled irridescent


----------



## B. Scott (Apr 24, 2003)

Its not an eigenmani. Wrong head shape.

Thats all I'll say until some better shots are posted.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

I go with the infamous.....get a better shot







Might be spiloCF, certainly has some of the attributes. Tail with is formed of a dark "V" and faint margin on the edge, red cheek, spotting (small and large) point me in that direction.

BUT GET A BETTER PHOTO!!!!


----------



## khuzhong (Apr 11, 2003)

B. Scott said:


> Its not an eigenmani. Wrong head shape.
> 
> Thats all I'll say until some better shots are posted.


 then the site selling them is LYING.. lols.


----------

